# Wireless charging



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks, guys... I feel much better now... probably time to go to sleep soon... yet too excited about the new X (Apple iPhone that is)... which I'll probably get 15 months ahead of Midnight S≡R≡NITY!!


Now if Tesla releases a wireless charger for it I'll be very happy (or I will buy a different wireless charger and still be happy)!


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Runt8 said:


> Now if Tesla releases a wireless charger for it I'll be very happy (or I will buy a different wireless charger and still be happy)!


I've seen proof of concept demos of wireless power for TVs and appliances but the efficiency was 85% at best for close range. For the amperage required for EV charging, the 15% power lost would be tremendously wasteful if it were even possible. Not to mention the possible cancerous effects of having that much energy passing through your body. I'm already worried about Bluetooth signals...


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> I've seen proof of concept demos of wireless power for TVs and appliances but the efficiency was 85% at best for close range. For the amperage required for EV charging, the 15% power lost would be tremendously wasteful if it were even possible. Not to mention the possible cancerous effects of having that much energy passing through your body. I'm already worried about Bluetooth signals...


I think he was talking about a wireless charger for the iphone X  Iphones are finally catching up to Samsung! 

(sorry, I just wanted to troll apple fans ;-) )


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> I've seen proof of concept demos of wireless power for TVs and appliances but the efficiency was 85% at best for close range. For the amperage required for EV charging, the 15% power lost would be tremendously wasteful if it were even possible. Not to mention the possible cancerous effects of having that much energy passing through your body. I'm already worried about Bluetooth signals...





ng0 said:


> I think he was talking about a wireless charger for the iphone X  Iphones are finally catching up to Samsung!
> 
> (sorry, I just wanted to troll apple fans ;-) )


Lol, yeah, I meant for the phone. Would love to be able to just set my phone in the charging area and not have to plug it in (or even better to not have to take it out of my pocket but that's probably a few more years away).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Runt8 said:


> Lol, yeah, I meant for the phone. Would love to be able to just set my phone in the charging area and not have to plug it in (or even better to not have to take it out of my pocket but that's probably a few more years away).


I haven't started looking yet as it's only a few hours into my mind, but I'm sure we can find a Qi charging pad that will fit nicely in the Model 3's phone dock area.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I haven't started looking yet as it's only a few hours into my mind, but I'm sure we can find a Qi charging pad that will fit nicely in the Model 3's phone dock area.


There's a lot of DIY solutions out there already for Qi chargers in cars, but so far they still seem not ideal. I'm definitely not making any modifications to my car for awhile. I'd be too worried about messing it up.  The big problem is you'd have to set up some kind of holder for it. If the phone moves around too much, it'll move off the charging pad. Also, the Qi chargers don't charge as fast and tend to heat up the phones a lot (speaking from someone that has a Qi charger on his night stand). Even the quick charge Qi chargers aren't all that great and need to be placed just right.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ng0 said:


> There's a lot of DIY solutions out there already for Qi chargers in cars, but so far they still seem not ideal. I'm definitely not making any modifications to my car for awhile. I'd be too worried about messing it up.  The big problem is you'd have to set up some kind of holder for it. If the phone moves around too much, it'll move off the charging pad. Also, the Qi chargers don't charge as fast and tend to heat up the phones a lot (speaking from someone that has a Qi charger on his night stand). Even the quick charge Qi chargers aren't all that great and need to be placed just right.


Well then on second thought... 

Actually in the car I'm probably just fine with the Lightning cable dock. At home/work I'll probably get the pad.

I need to avoid to temptation to quickly grab my phone in the car!!!!


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well then on second thought...
> 
> Actually in the car I'm probably just fine with the Lightning cable dock. At home/work I'll probably get the pad.
> 
> I need to avoid to temptation to quickly grab my phone in the car!!!!


yea, from what I can tell, it seems like it'll be a pretty easy hook up.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Duh. I wasn't thinking Qi in the car. My Qi for the Samsung is really finicky with exact placement and I don't think it would work well in a moving car. As it is now, I don't use the dock in the car and use a cable instead because its impossible to use while it's plugged in. I know....for safety, we're not supposed to use our phones while driving anyway....


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Erik just installed a wireless charger in his Model S

Should be just as easy to do on the Model 3 with some minor adjustments


----------



## Attica04 (Apr 27, 2017)

Trev your version of easy and mine clearly differ. However, point taken.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Quite honestly, unless I'm misunderstanding the layout, I think it'll be much easier to do this in the 3.

Assuming you would put the wireless charging in the same area as they have the current wired charging tray, it appears to just lay in over the USB port area so you could probably just tape the pad to the underside of that thing. Worst case, cut a slit in it and secure the Qi pad closer to the phone itself.

It might be a big project if you want to leave out the tray insert and, instead, put the Qi pad under the console base below the USB ports but will have to get a closer look.


----------

